# Royal Aussie



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2012)

Concinna burl and rollerball components from down under.
I'm naming this one a "Royal Aussie".

Not a great pic ... didn't have time to setup a light box.

Comments good and bad welcome.
Thanks for having a look.


----------



## PenMan1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Nicely done, Lenny! I really like this combination !


----------



## boxerman (Feb 18, 2012)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 18, 2012)

Andy, Craig, Thanks!

This set of components, (I may have read this in one of your posts Andy) does require that you have some blue loctite nearby during assembly, but overall my first impression is... "I really like it!"

I have an Art show next month. This may be one of my entries.


----------



## Toni (Feb 20, 2012)

Lenny~Great Looking Pen!!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 21, 2012)

looks good Lenny!


----------



## el_d (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice work Lenny


----------



## markgum (Feb 21, 2012)

outstanding work


----------



## cwolfs69 (Feb 21, 2012)

love the color on that blank. nice job lenny


----------



## ToddMR (Feb 21, 2012)

Very nice.  The finish looks really good.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 18, 2012)

I just got a phone call informing me that this pen has been purchased!!! :biggrin:

My first pen to sell for $200! 
Heck, it's my first pen to sell for over $70.:biggrin: 

I may have to see about getting more pens into galleries.:wink:


----------



## Toni (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations Lenny!!:cake::cake::cakearty!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ghostrider (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations. That pen looks very nice, and it's great that you could get the sale.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Congratulations, Lenny!


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 18, 2012)

:biggrin:See Lenny, I told you people up here buy $200 pens. Next goal for me is $500, hope it's yours too:biggrin:

Congrats on the sale!!!


----------



## Lenny (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

I'm pretty happy! The Winter here doesn't present many opportunities for sales after Christmas season, so this was a pleasant surprise!

Dan, I have one other one priced at $300. Baby steps! :biggrin::biggrin::wink:


----------

